# Internet TV?



## Ivan (Jul 4, 2008)

What do you guys think of this:

DTV4PC - Unlock the TV Inside Your PC!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 4, 2008)

Sounds cool. But I would like to know more about it before I indulge.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 4, 2008)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Sounds cool. But I would like to know more about it before I indulge.



Me too. That's why I'm asking if anyone has any information. If it's legit I think I'll look into it.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 4, 2008)

Yeah, well, so much for that!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 5, 2008)

I have it and it's not bad in my opinion. Granted, I have a very strong and very, very FAST internet connection though. I prefer my Slingbox much more, but this is pretty cool and offers some channels I've never seen before. It also include a free application that does much the same thing with even other channels. I would NOT want it for my sole TV connection, but as a cool little PC program it's fun. They also update the channels you receive fairly regularly. The review reads like it was a very early edition.


----------

